# 2011 ADGA Nationals



## mnspinner

Anyone planning to attend?- it's in MA this year. With all the outstanding New England herds this should be chock full of topnotch competition.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I plan on attending. 

Someone else posted a little while back and there was a mixed response. It would be great to meet more people and to even make some sales  hope I see lots of people I "know" from here. 

Oh and I am looking forward to learning a lot and probably wanting to come home with a Nubian or two


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Yep, planning on it as of now.
Same here hope to learn a lot, I have family in MA and trying to schedule a grandmother/goat show visit.
I hope to find a Nubian doe, but need to make travel plans to MD. Can't seem to find any local.
Caryn


----------



## kelebek

I am going, along with Proctor Hill Farm - addie - and will be helping her out!!! I am totally stoked and can't wait! Might have to sneak some babies home in my pocket!!! LOL!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

I'm hoping to get there for a couple days but not to show. I'm not sure as it may be dictated by when I take the kids up to Maine to see my folks.

I did sponsor this year for the first time. I split the NDG sire category with another farm.g


----------



## Graffogefarms

I plan to be there on Tuesday 26th - although I won't be showing any goats. Being over for my " adopted daughter"s wedding on the 24th, in NY -couldn't miss the opportunity. Looking forward to meeting a few of my friends from here.


----------



## glenolam

I just recently got a bunch of ADGA registered goats so I plan on attending just to watch. Luckily, it's just over an hour and a half ride for me so I might be able to go a few days.


----------



## kelebek

I am buying my plane tickets the first of the month - I am soooooo super stoked!

Even though I am not showing my own - I will be helping with others in the ring - and I get to watch my bucks momma compete at Nationals!! Whoop WhooP!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

What are the dates? What town in MA?


----------



## StaceyRosado

Springfield MA July 23rd through 30th


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Thanks!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

I think I will be there 26th thru 28th. Hopefully it will work out! Just gotta book hotel.


----------



## nutmegfarm

I'm going too. I'm taking 12-15 does. Can't wait for that 12 hour drive lol. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado

ok anyone want to think of a way to identify ourselves so we can say "HI im so and so from TGS" ???

My thought was like a ribbon tied to your arm?? maybe its weird but its just an idea


----------



## Bellafire Farm

How about a TGS button? I believe there are cheap little kits to make your own buttons... we could make some up and mail them out in advance ... but maybe that's too much?
Would LOVE to be there with you all!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

might be a bit late to try and do -- its a good idea though


----------



## Graffogefarms

I've got a plastic thing that has a clip and safety pin for pinning on shirts in a drawer upstairs - from some conference or other - that fits a business card size - thinking - laminated card - with a safety pin on back? We each can do our own - or get an old button from some election or other - and get a label = write on it and put it over the face of the button?


----------



## Graffogefarms

I know after the horrible tornadoes etc, the most important thing is that everyone is ok and realizing there is a LOT of clean up going to be going on at the moment. Anyone know -is the Nationals still on? B.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I havent heard of any changes to the plans for Nationals


----------



## Graffogefarms

I'm really looking forward to July 26th, finally will get to meet up with a few of TGS!. Also going to drive my 2 legged kids crazy with goats!


----------



## kelebek

Whoop Whoop - plane tickets purchased!!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

So it's almost the first day of July...

We already booked the hotel. We are driving up early Tuesday the 26th and hope to get there before 2pm. Staying until Friday the 29th.

Just have to figure out what we are using for crates to have them clean and ready to go to bring my new additions home.

Starting to get excited!! :leap:


----------



## kelebek

Amika - I feel the same way - do I go ahead and drop ship a crate to Addie's house now so it can fly home with me, because I am BOUND to find something that just HAS to fly home with me - Bahahahha


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

Either that or we need to find the nearest walmart to get you one!!

Then again I don't want to have to check your bags for Escapade. LOL

I've printed the logo picture for The Goat Spot and put it in one of those clear plastic name badge clips. So you guys will know I'm the dork wearing that. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Well im excited because if I have to turn 26 and be on the downend of my 20s I at least celebrate my birthday with goats! LOTS of goats! Haha


----------



## polopony

Not this year, but next year for sure. Colorado is a lot closer to Oregon. :wink:


----------



## sosiego

Hello everyone,

I am a newbie here. I now have 3 adult ND and 3 babies. Looking forward to going to the show and meeting other goat owners. Not many people on Long Island interested in goats. We will be up there on Tuesday morning. Hoping to meet everyone. Thank you for all the help you guys have given so freely!
Robbie


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

Okay so as of this point we have the following from TGS that have said they will be there...

Stacey
Ashley, aka Runaround, aka Phoenix Rising
Caryn aka SandStoneStable
Allison, aka Kelebek, aka Sunset Lake
GraffogeFarms
Glenolam
Nutmegfarm
Robbie, aka sosiego
DavyHollow

And me


----------



## kelebek

Addie from Proctor Hill will be there - I will be with her


----------



## StaceyRosado

Amika was listing forum members Allison of which they are not. There will be tons of people there who aren't forum members.


----------



## kelebek

that is true, but Addie does have alot of posts on here from when she was a member ;-) I was just saying that she would be there also - as we are meeting up with Amika ;-) Sorry - didn't mean to upset you.


----------



## DavyHollow

I am actually skipping out on one of my friend's birthdays to come to this. I'm just so excited its so close!!! Not entering any goats, but making a week of it with my boyfriend  Plus I've been talking about nothing else since I found out it was going to be in West Springfield. Right next to where I got to school


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

I'm sorry... I should have been more clear. I'm very excited to go to Nationals and thought others might like to see who is going from this forum without having to scroll through the messages.

I'm looking forward to meeting ALL THE GOAT people that will be there! :clap:


----------



## RunAround

Mon Reve Farm said:


> Either that or we need to find the nearest walmart to get you one!!
> 
> Then again I don't want to have to check your bags for Escapade. LOL
> 
> I've printed the logo picture for The Goat Spot and put it in one of those clear plastic name badge clips. So you guys will know I'm the dork wearing that. :ROFL:


I know where the nearest walmart is! lol Perks of living here. :ROFL:


----------



## goatshows

I will be there!
And I am showing 2 goats, looking forward to meeting new people and putting faces to names!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

Mon Reve Farm said:


> Okay so as of this point we have the following from TGS that have said they will be there...
> 
> Stacey
> Ashley, aka Runaround, aka Phoenix Rising
> Caryn aka SandStoneStable
> Allison, aka Kelebek, aka Sunset Lake
> GraffogeFarms
> Glenolam
> Nutmegfarm
> Robbie, aka sosiego
> DavyHollow
> Rebecca, aka goatshows
> 
> And me


So that makes 11 TGS folks...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

How did you guys do? Hope you had fun! :wink: :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Nationals isn't till next week - will let you know how I do


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh I thought it was this past weekend. Have fun! We will be doing them ADGA Nationals next year! Super excited! :leap: Will any of you guys be doing them in 2012? They are in Loveland CO.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Search for adga nationals 2012 there was a topic already started and people were discussing who was going :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow

I have a quick question about the show; I know different breeds show on different days, but you guys will be there all week right? You're not just doing a day trip. Cuz I wanna see the Alpines but I'm not sure if I'll be able to make their show day on Wednesday


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

I'm not showing so I will be there from Tuesday afternoon through Thursday. May or may not go Friday depending on the schedule to pick up my new goats and head home.


----------



## StaceyRosado

All goats must be there for the entire week so yes I will be there all week - joy LOL

Im staying with Ashley so we will be back and forth. I will pm you my number if you want to text or call me to see if im around and to meet up - oh and anyone who wants to do the same can pm me for my number if they want to be able to contact me during the week to meet up.


----------



## KW Farms

I hope you all take lots of photos and post here for us who can't make to see!!  :thumb:


----------



## kelebek

I am betting there will be ALOT of pics ;-)


----------



## KW Farms

Good!! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow

After the show we should make a thread dedicated especially to those photos


----------



## KW Farms

Yes someone should...good idea! :hi5:


----------



## mnspinner

I'm very anxious to see results, as there will be many topnotch farms there. The numbers count on nigerians though, from last I heard - under 100? - was a bit of a disappointment, as they want to impress ADGA they're here to stay and not revert to "display" status. Hopefully, that number has grown.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

StaceyRoop said:


> All goats must be there for the entire week so yes I will be there all week - joy LOL
> 
> Im staying with Ashley so we will be back and forth. I will pm you my number if you want to text or call me to see if im around and to meet up - oh and anyone who wants to do the same can pm me for my number if they want to be able to contact me during the week to meet up.


Hopefully I'll get to meet you. I'm coming Saturday and picking up goats from Ashley.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Fittin In Where in VT are you? I will be in Arlington the weekend of Sept 17th.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

freedomstarfarm said:


> Fittin In Where in VT are you? I will be in Arlington the weekend of Sept 17th.


I'm in Randolph VT. It's central VT area. Looks like about an hour north of where you'll be.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Darn! Thought I would say hello. My brother is getting married there and so I won't really have extra time for that long a drive.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

Mon Reve Farm said:


> [quote="Mon Reve Farm":3g6qjwd3]Okay so as of this point we have the following from TGS that have said they will be there...
> 
> Stacey
> Ashley, aka Runaround, aka Phoenix Rising
> Caryn aka SandStoneStable
> Allison, aka Kelebek, aka Sunset Lake
> GraffogeFarms
> Glenolam
> Nutmegfarm
> Robbie, aka sosiego
> DavyHollow
> Rebecca, aka goatshows
> 
> And me


So that makes 11 TGS folks...[/quote:3g6qjwd3]

Me too. I'll only be there Saturday.


----------



## StaceyRosado

this sat or next?


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

StaceyRoop said:


> this sat or next?


This Saturday. Wish I could come during the week. But hopefully I'll still get to see lots of goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Oh its going to be crazy with everyone arriving that day


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

2011 ADGA
National Show Doe
Kid Raffle

If I were to buy a ticket is anyone one willing to collect her and hold her until Saturday 7/30 for me to come pick her up?


----------



## kelebek

I'll pick her up for you - but can't guarentee that she won't be in my bag when I fly back to Idaho - BAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

kelebek said:


> I'll pick her up for you - but can't guarentee that she won't be in my bag when I fly back to Idaho - BAHAHAAHAH


Gee your a big help!!!! LOL


----------



## Willow

Hey! I'll be there..to watch and meet goat people and LEARN. My husband may come too. I'm willing to help anyone who needs it.

Helen - "Willow" Willow Meadow Farm

I'll make a name tag "Hello...my name is..._______________________"


----------



## StaceyRosado

when are they pulling the name for the raffle?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Friday is all that it says in the News & Events book.


----------



## DavyHollow

Show starts tomorrow! Hope everyone is ready!


----------



## RunAround

Thankfully there is only youth stuff tomorrow and check in.


----------



## StaceyRosado

The "real" show starts on Sunday I believe. nigerians arent till tues and wed


----------



## Graffogefarms

Wedding tomorrow - then I'm heading over tomorrow, hope to be there by early afternoon, hoping to meet a few of goat spotters there! Heading back to NJ then for Tuesday evening. to stay at inlaws, - heading back to Ireland then Friday morning. Watching my pockets as I have all 4 children with me - and 3 are teens! Bridget


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Bridget, where in NJ are you visiting family?


----------



## StaceyRosado

We are one row up from the back wall near the center isle. That would be me, Ashley and Rebecca that is. 

Plan to be back and forth throughout the days as we feed those still back at the farm as well as being at the show too. Its going to be crazy. 

Ashley and Rebecca have signs I may have one by tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Nationals page on FB
https://www.facebook.com/pages/National ... 6777932316


----------



## RunAround

So far nationals is just a bust. So not worth it so far. I'm exhausted, dirty, stressed beyond anything I've been before, ect. Nigerian turnout is pretty bad. Promisedland didn't make it and Buttin Heads got turned away at health check. 

Driving back and forth is driving me slowly insane! Oh, wait, I already was. lol

It's also beyond expensive and I'm real discouraged by the whole thing right now. Feel like scratching all my goats and staying home. Certainly wont be doing it again. Arg.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:hug: Darn that is isn't turning out good so far! 
Hopefully things will turn around and it will be a fun week. 
That sucks on the poor ND turnout.  With so many ADGA ND's I would have figured it would be great.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Well Im having a good time. I met Bridget today  and Ive had a good time watching the shows. My friends at Daltons Way will be showing their lamanchas this afternoon so I came back to get my show whites. 

I woudl stay all day if I could, but i have goats at Ashley's who need a bottle or checking in on so I have to go back and forth which i agree is annoying and will drive you insane!

But so far its been a great experience and its only the 3rd day. Lots more to see and watch :thumb:


----------



## 4kids

Wow good luck guys!!!!! We show there during 4h at the Big E. I have also shown horses there. The pictures are a bit deceiving! Hope you do well. Ashley- which goats are with you?

Jen


----------



## mnspinner

I would have thought with the high concentration of ND farms in New England there would be tons of entries. I think what makes it so difficult is having to stay the entire week. How many can do that, both financially and otherwise?
As for Promisedland, they're closing up shop after some 30 years.


----------



## RunAround

Promisedland was signed up to go, and they say they are selling out, but haven't so far. As far as I know they didn't go due to health issues.


----------



## kelebek

Yes, Ms. Marie was in the hospital for a stint just a couple weeks back, so she did not come up :-(


----------



## Graffogefarms

personally - thought it was GREAT - my two legged kids said the look on my face as I entered those barns and saw sooo many goats in one place, was comparable to that of a child entering disneyland for the first time. The quality of animals there was brilliant! Great meeting everyon, talking goat. My children chose to hang out in the car two oldest mostly, two younger ones ventured in. Being a goat farmer in the US, you guys are extremely lucky to have so much great stock, and products, etc available. I will see my bunch on Saturday evening. I am going to start trying to figure out how to move over here! - Lotto win? Anyway, great show, great meeting everyone!


----------

